# Derek with mitzy having a ride



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Weather has been gorgeous here in Ireland, and decided that Derek was in good shape for training. he is extremely nervous! Decided to weight the cart a little - but Mitzy doesn't seem to mind!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

To, to cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww.....that is so adorable...........thanks for sharing with us.......


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are adorable!!!  That is so cute!! :greengrin:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

The is so cute Hopefully that will be me and eiestien soon. We are geeting his this week or next week I hope TODAY!!

To cute.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They both look very happy.

How cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL! CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG! Where did you get your wagon? Does it seat 2? Must know! I have to have one! 

That is SOOOOO beautiful!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh so handsome, pretty, and colorful everything. Always enjoy seeing your setup, and in action is even better. :thumbup: to your cuties too.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Will you pretty please share more pictures of your goat carriage? I would love to see how it is put together so I can build one similar to it. 
*puppy dog eyes*


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice, how about a ride around town? Looks fun! :thumb:


----------

